# 20yo 400 lb female. need help



## girlfromky (May 5, 2010)

I've always been overweight, my whole life. It runs in my family. The past 4 years I have been suffering from a panic disorder. I have not left my house in the past 2 years, and have put on over 200lbs of weight. 

Recently, I have pulled out of my depression and panic disorder, and I am looking for a big change, but I am not sure where to start. I have little to no energy, and I don't know anything about cardio workouts or anything like that. 

I would appreciate it greatly, if someone could give me some tips, and point me in the right direction. I'm just a kid. I've never even really lived yet. I would like to start. =)


----------



## tornpie (May 5, 2010)

*Don't lose hope*

Hi, I understand how it feels.  I have had weight problems all of my life and nearly got to 400 lbs. myself.  Turns out one of my problems happened to be obstructive sleep apnea.  The more weight I gained the worse it got and the less energy I had to be active enough to lose it.  It can turn into a vicious cycle.  I also have a problem with atypical depression which sounds very likely to be a possibility for you.  I would recommend finding good doctors that specialize in endicrinology, psychiatry (particularly in atypical depression), and possibly others.  I have had good success with Emsam which is a transdermal antidepressant from the MAOI class.  Not only does it seem to help with depression, but also a bit with anxiety and being able to overcome the sleepiness and lead like limb problem inherent in atypical depression.

Many psychiatrists are very hesitant to use this type of med, but I have found it to have less side effects and no interactions whatsoever.  I have mixed it with many types of drugs, both legit and illicit, and do not restrict my diet in any way.  The only interactions I believe may be possible would be if I would take several pills of tyramine, drink a case of unfiltered beer, take clonidine (Catapres) or mirtazepine (Remeron, or be administered meperidine (Demerol).  There may be some other really obscure possibilities as well such as safety issues in coadministering an amphetamine or other central nervous system stimulants.

Another possibility would be a thyroid or other endocrine problem.  A six panel thyroid test and checking your basal body temperature upon waking in the morning may identify hypothyroidism.

These are some issues you may wish to check.  I am not a doctor so obviously you got to take what I say for what it is.  Only good doctors will be able to tell you for sure about some of these issues.  I hope you can find the help you are looking for and wish you the best with your struggle.


----------



## FMJ (May 5, 2010)

Hey Girlfromky,
Good for you for trying to do something about your health.
Don't listen to these other guys.. PM'ing Saney will only make things worse! 
Obviously, the most important thing you can do for your condition is control your diet. No matter how much you think this "runs in the family" it all boils down to poor dietary habits. Afterall, you simply could not gain excessive weight on 1800 calories daily. 
If you're serious about making a drastic change you will have to completely restructure your caloric intake and I mean BIG TIME!
One of the mods here who goes by the name of Built is the person you wanna talk to. I'm sure she will post a reply in your thread sooner or later. She can tell you what you need to do from first hand experience. 
In the meantime, start getting rid of all your junk food, soda pop, and every other thing you KNOW is going to be counter-productive towards your goals. Good luck and welcome to IronMag.


----------



## jmorrison (May 5, 2010)

Ignore the jokes.  It is good that you have decided to do something about your body.  I would hesitate to give you any exercise advice at all, because frankly, it would probably be very dangerous.  You are not "overweight" you are morbidly obese, and you may need an entirely different plan of attack than what the standard user on this site needs.

I would probably begin with caloric reduction though.  Cut your cals to 2k per day.  This is a lot of food, and you WILL drop weight on it.  

Hopefully Built will chime in and help you out.  Listen to her, she knows her shit.


----------



## Merkaba (May 5, 2010)

Get to a doctor, then start watching your calories.  I agree, Shoot for 2000 calories or so to start off.  FitDay - Free Weight Loss and Diet Journal


----------



## GFR (May 5, 2010)

girlfromky said:


> I've always been overweight, my whole life. It runs in my family.


The only thing that "runs in a family" is terrible eating habits. Genetics have are than 1% to blame for obesity and certianly 0% for people 400+lbs. 


Getting fit is simple, you have to try. Learn how to eat, read, stay active and never give in to what other people do.


----------



## theCaptn' (May 6, 2010)

GeorgeForemanRules said:


> The only thing that "runs in a family" is terrible eating habits. Genetics have are than 1% to blame for obesity and certianly 0% for people 400+lbs.
> 
> 
> Getting fit is simple, you have to try. Learn how to eat, read, stay active and never give in to what other people do.


 

werd, there is no excuse for obesity, and no other way to sugarcoat the fact that you have to get off your arse and take responsibility for your own life. 

Stop being a goddam victim buttercup!


----------



## girlfromky (May 6, 2010)

I'm not trying to be the victim, it's just what I've always heard. I don't know the facts, that's why I'm here! I understand my situation is no ones fault but my own. 

My goal is to lose the weight, no matter what. And now that I know genetics won't have any part in this, I no longer have to be concerned with working around it. So thank you for your input.


----------



## GFR (May 6, 2010)

girlfromky said:


> I'm not trying to be the victim, it's just what I've always heard. I don't know the facts, that's why I'm here! I understand my situation is no ones fault but my own.
> 
> My goal is to lose the weight, no matter what. And now that I know genetics won't have any part in this, I no longer have to be concerned with working around it. So thank you for your input.


So what is your plan to lose weight?

Post it up and we will help.


----------



## girlfromky (May 6, 2010)

I'm going to stick with the 2,000 calorie a day diet, until I can get in to see my doctor. If he agrees I should stick to that, I will also talk with him about if exercising would be safe for me, and if not, how much weight I should drop before I can start.


----------



## GFR (May 6, 2010)

girlfromky said:


> I'm going to stick with the 2,000 calorie a day diet, until I can get in to see my doctor. If he agrees I should stick to that, I will also talk with him about if exercising would be safe for me, and if not, how much weight I should drop before I can start.


2000 cal is a random number, what do you eat now?

No need to starve yourself, that will only lead to failure, start slow and take your time.


----------



## kyle64 (May 6, 2010)

I am no expert but I lost a ton of weight myself and I know it is a lot of hard work and takes a crap load of commitment.

If you are now eating 6000 calories a day for example and go down to 2000 immediately it might be a huge shock to your system and your organs. As GeorgeformanRules said, 2000 is a random number.  You need to figure out how much you are eating now and reduce by no more than 500-1000 calories a day at the most, at least the first 30 days so your body can adjust gently to the change. You don't want to lose weight and end up with a major illness from too quick of a weight loss.

I have no doubt eating takes up a large chunk of your time to be at your current weight so you are going to need something to distract you away from food or you are not going to be able to resist going to the fridge. You will need to get busy and far away from food so when hunger strikes there is no food to eat. Believe me and many others the hardest part of all this is self control. You can't go on a diet working in a cake or ice cream shop where it is OK for you to sample all day, that is just an example.
It is more than just dieting it is a change of your whole lifestyle that you lead right now.
Good luck.


----------



## Kathybird (May 6, 2010)

Good for you.  The first step is hard, facing your weight and asking for help.  Ignore the jokes and work with your doc.  Kyle has excellent advice on cutting calories gradually.


----------



## DaMayor (May 6, 2010)

girlfromky said:


> I've always been overweight, my whole life. It runs in my family. *The past 4 years I have been suffering from a panic disorder.* I have not left my house in the past 2 years, and have put on over 200lbs of weight.
> 
> Recently, I have pulled out of my depression and panic disorder, and I am looking for a big change, but I am not sure where to start. I have little to no energy, and I don't know anything about cardio workouts or anything like that.
> 
> I would appreciate it greatly, if someone could give me some tips, and point me in the right direction. I'm just a kid. I've never even really lived yet. I would like to start. =)



Perhaps not the best article on the subject, but the fact that the correlation between obesity, anxiety disorders/depression, and poor eating habits is a strong one.

Genomics|Resources|Diseases|Obesity

And while disputed to varying degrees, genetics does have an impact on weight.

Obesity Linked to Psych Disorders, Less Substance Abuse | Psych Central News

However, THAT is not the issue to focus on. In your case, since you are technically _morbidly obese_, you are at risk for any number of health issues. On the other hand, fortunately you are only 20 years old, so you have the resilience to address this issue before it's too late. In your case, I'd definately go see your Doc first, you need to know where you stand before you put together a plan of action. In the meantime, avoid any and all processed foods, anything marketed as "diet", steer clear of sugar, (Sugar is the Devil) restrict your carb intake, and increase your fibrous vegetable intake. You have time to develop a reasonable diet and excercise program, so don't get too rushed.....this is a lifestyle change we're talking about.


----------



## soxmuscle (May 6, 2010)

Pics?


----------



## Merkaba (May 6, 2010)

kyle64 said:


> I am no expert but I lost a ton of weight myself and I know it is a lot of hard work and takes a crap load of commitment.
> 
> If you are now eating 6000 calories a day for example and go down to 2000 immediately it might be a huge shock to your system and your organs. As GeorgeformanRules said, 2000 is a random number.  You need to figure out how much you are eating now and reduce by no more than 500-1000 calories a day at the most, at least the first 30 days so your body can adjust gently to the change. You don't want to lose weight and end up with a major illness from too quick of a weight loss.
> 
> ...



So if she's eating 4k a day, 2k is too much of a shock?  She needs a shock.  You're not going to get sick eating 2k a day, well at least not seriously as far as I'm concerned.    It's different if you're eating 2500 a day and cut to 500 or something.  2k is a good starting point to shoot for in my book because it's not too low for the average person, and if its too high, it can't be by more than a few calories.  Now granted this is if you're eating square meals.  I'm not talking about 2k in mickey d's.  I'm talking about lean meats and veggies.  

And be sure to keep good fats in your diet.  Don't go all low fat.  Just eat good food, and try to get some good veggies daily.  And drink a good amount of water.  This is an attainable goal that you can do immediately unitl your doctor clears you for exercise.  If he does I would suggest walking.


----------



## DaMayor (May 6, 2010)

Merkaba said:


> So if she's eating 4k a day, 2k is too much of a shock?  She needs a shock.  *You're not going to get sick eating 2k a day, well at least not seriously as far as I'm concerned.  *  It's different if you're eating 2500 a day and cut to 500 or something.  2k is a good starting point to shoot for in my book because it's not too low for the average person, and if its too high, it can't be by more than a few calories.  Now granted this is if you're eating square meals.  I'm not talking about 2k in mickey d's.  I'm talking about lean meats and veggies.
> 
> And be sure to keep good fats in your diet.  Don't go all low fat.  Just eat good food, and try to get some good veggies daily.  And drink a good amount of water.  This is an attainable goal that you can do immediately unitl your doctor clears you for exercise.  If he does I would suggest walking.



Good point, Merk. I've been eating an average of 900cal per day for the past 11 weeks.....haven't died yet.

Good stuff.


----------



## Marat (May 6, 2010)

girlfromky, what has your doctor recommended in terms of fat loss? Does he prefer to see you lose it by dieting down or does he suggest a procedure like the lap-band surgery?


----------



## Phineas (May 6, 2010)

To all yuk yuk assholes making insults, come on guys. Seriously? Is that how you get your kicks?

Regardless of your views on obesity, she's looking for help, not ridicule. I agree that it's a social condition and not medical, but why are you all pestering her with these harsh comments? 

I was obese my whole childhood, and I managed to drop the weight and came to love fitness culture. However, you never get over it entirely. So, when I hear people picking on other overweight individuals like this I get pissed off because it's really fucking low.

girlfromky this is great decision you have made and we'll do all we can to help you  Built would be a good contact for you. She also underwent a major weight loss a while back.

For now, as Merkaba suggested drop the calories and use fitday to track your macros. Can you post us your updated diet once it's ready?


----------



## DaMayor (May 6, 2010)

m11 said:


> girlfromky, what has your doctor recommended in terms of fat loss? Does he prefer to see you lose it by dieting down or does he suggest *a procedure like the lap-band surgery*?



Unless you're in danger of dying this week....*DON'T DO IT*!
I can tell you from recent personal experience, unless the individual is knocking at death's door, in many cases these procedures will cause more harm than good. My wife's Aunt had gastric bypass (did NOt need it) and now she looks like a concentration camp survivor. Her husband had the lap-band procedure (didn't need it) and now regurgitates after eating on a regular basis. My Brother-in-law just recently had the "sleeve" procedure...He really needed it, and thus far he has lost a great deal of weight. I firmly believe that if someone is able to go about things naturally, with good judgement and hard work, the results will always outweigh the quick fix approach.


----------



## Marat (May 6, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> I firmly believe that if someone is able to go about things naturally, with good judgement and hard work, the results will always outweigh the quick fix approach.



DaMayor, the advice given on these types of forums are to individuals that are fundamentally healthy. However, being 250 pounds overweight puts Girlfromky in a disease state. Although diet and exercise may be a critical portion of her recovery, I do not believe (with all due respect to even the most experienced of our members) that we are qualified to recommend any course of action to a diseased-state individual without the go-ahead from her physician.

With that said, I certainly think that sticking around the forums and getting a sense of the fitness community is certainly an excellent idea.


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 6, 2010)

girlfromky said:


> I'm going to stick with the 2,000 calorie a day diet, until I can get in to see my doctor. If he agrees I should stick to that, I will also talk with him about if exercising would be safe for me, and if not, how much weight I should drop before I can start.


 


GeorgeForemanRules said:


> 2000 cal is a random number, what do you eat now?
> 
> No need to starve yourself, that will only lead to failure, start slow and take your time.


Did you guys actually read her response, and Foreman's good advice? She is going to her doctor later....

girlfromky, I am so impressed by your desire to change things, and taking charge of your situation, kudos for sure!


----------



## nova1970sb (May 6, 2010)

good for you on wanting to change your lifestyle. glad you are doing it while you are young. good luck on your journey. i've found alot of people here can be very sarcastic and sometimes sound mean, however a bunch of them are very awesome people with some great advice!


----------



## Inventive1 (May 8, 2010)

girlfromky,  Welcome to this website.  It's good to hear that you have decided to change your life and health habits.  It may not be easy, but the results are SO worth it!!

One thing is for certain.  Do NOT, repeat NOT, lose weight to quickly.  I know a girl who is about your age.  She dropped 100+ lbs to fast and as a result has permanent heart damage.

One additional piece of advice that has not been mentioned.  It may be a good idea to talk with a couple of doctors.  A second opinion wouldn't hurt anything.  I'd definitely get a second opinion if the doctor says surgery!

Your goal is attainable.  It will take committment, effort, and persistance.  Good luck and please keep us posted on your progress!


----------



## pj4poker (May 8, 2010)

Girlfromky... congrats on your decision!! that is the largest piece of the puzzle. 
I've been there!! Currently down 216 lbs and 30 more to go without surgery & without too many drugs... its been a 3 year journey & I did most of it on my own... then I got smart & got a damn good personal trainer and nutritionist about 6 months ago. 

Tell ya what I did - use it, don't use it... you will figure out what works for you. 
1. Cut out all fast food, soda & processed foods - that was huge!! Get a book on clean eating... you don't have to become a rabbit or anything - just think about how we used to eat in the 20s & 40's... 
2. Start moving... I was embarrassed to go to a gym -  I didn't want to be seen sweating after only 5 minutes - joined an all woman's gym that was open late & used to go after the evening rush... 
3. Go to your doctor - get your insulin levels checked - if you are insulin resistant - you will not loose weight.  Get the rest of the blood work checked and make sure you are overall in good health. 
4.  Eat, eat, eat and eat - not junk. Protein every 3 hours. Mixed with carbs & veggies.  Breakfast, snack, lunch, snack, dinner, snack.  Protein will help you burn fat and not loose muscle - it also helps you feel full so you are not snacking from hunger.  Sample: B: 3 egg whites, 1/4 cup oatmeal s: 1 oz. almonds/1 oz turkey L: 6oz chicken breast, small salad s: low carb protein bar  D: 4oz. sirloin, 4 oz green bean, 4oz sweat potatoe.  s: ricecake w/ 1tbs pnut butter.  Now keep in mind - I currenly work out 6 days a week doing strength training and cardio daily.  Prior to doing so - my portions were a little less on the protein.  However you have to eat to keep you metabolism moving; if you skip meals your body will go into preservation mode & then everything you eat gets stored as fat.  I actually eat more now than I ever did at 400+ pounds... I used to eat one large meal at the end of the day... and a couple of snacks (the worst thing possible!!) 
5.  water, water, water... gallon plus a day... no soda, no sugary drinks 
6.  let friends/family know what you are doing - it will help you committ to it 
7. if you have the means - find a good nutitionist and trainer; otherwise - just get some good video's & start walking. 
8.  know that this is your life and you control it & that the hardest step is behind you
9. adipex - (phentermine) dr. prescribed - appatitie suppressant & energy booster - help get me off the couch - love the stuff!! Over the counter substitute - ATROPHEX by BSN is good. 
10. B complex supplement every morning - helps w/ energy & multivitamin
Good luck!!


----------



## froria (May 9, 2010)

Its as easy as reducing your calories. Once you figure out your maintenace cals you can reduce it.

I wish you the best, I hate seeing people not happy with themselves. My wife is one for example but thats another story


----------



## Perdido (May 10, 2010)

I think the very first thing you should do is start taking fish oil, lots of it. 5000 mgs a day at minimum.
My wife's health kept spiraling down because of her eating habits, she'd get depressed about it then eat more. My kids tried to talk to her but she wouldn't listen.
Once she started taking fish oil she started feeling better about herself, her health improved then so did her diet which is improving her health even more.


----------



## Nightowl (May 12, 2010)

Congratulations, on your road to success.  It is going to a climb, but in the end they all say, "It was worth the climb".

I too look toward those with experience in the field of making more for themselves with the necessary components of eating and exercising ald but of course living right.

Again,
Good Luck and Congratulations!


----------



## tkxii (May 14, 2010)

I think starting slow is better. I used to shock myself as well, and once I learned about the 'cheat' meal, I didn't lose much weight.

First of all, what is your DIET like? How much sugar are you consuming??? Drop sugars first and foremost, minimize insulin as much as possible since that is what you are most resistant to. 

I won't mention anything about exercise yet, because millions of people exercise and don't lose weight because of a poor diet, that may elevate insulin too much and combine the wrong foods together.

If you can, to start off, try to separate carbohydrate and fat meals. ALthough this does not necessarily help with weight loss versus a diet with the same macronutrients mixed together all the time, it will adjust your metabolism to burning more fats... the longer you low carb, the better your mitochondria become at oxidizing fats. And this will help you later on, if you take on a short term extreme 0 carbohydrate diet.

We were meant to run on fat, so eat fats, less carbs, and when you're ready, do 0 carbs for a week. Then alternate carbs and fats to keep the leptin up


----------



## tkxii (May 14, 2010)

rahaas said:


> I think the very first thing you should do is start taking fish oil, lots of it. 5000 mgs a day at minimum.
> My wife's health kept spiraling down because of her eating habits, she'd get depressed about it then eat more. My kids tried to talk to her but she wouldn't listen.
> Once she started taking fish oil she started feeling better about herself, her health improved then so did her diet which is improving her health even more.



Totally agree, make sure your EFAs are in check, they also burn fat through activating PPAR-alpha, sesamin and cholesterol lower drugs also do this, and I think eating lots of fiber can do this..and yes they are anti-depressant

Alternate sources of EFAs include, my favorite, hemp seeds - 3 dollars a pound at nuts online (unhulled), and you can only eat around 3 tablespoons before your brain starts buzzing with so much energy you can't eat anymore, chia seeds also will do this, but they are harder to eat


----------

